# Accountants please?



## SymiDream (Jul 29, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a Greek accountant who is experienced in dealing with Ex-Pats, elf-employment, and who speaks good English? A friend would like some to pay for some general advice, by email if possible. I said I would ask here.

Any recommendations? Location is not an issue.

Thanks


----------



## SymiDream (Jul 29, 2011)

Obviously I meant SELF employment!


----------



## EriEli (Oct 26, 2011)

I am interested in this information too! English not so important as I speak Greek - but someone who has worked with expats in the Athens area would be a huge help.


----------



## theholdings (May 25, 2010)

We have a great Greek accountant in Rhodes Town by the name of Nikos - speaks great English and does so much more than just our accounts but not sure how to pass on details on here without the moderators getting funny about it.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

theholdings said:


> We have a great Greek accountant in Rhodes Town by the name of Nikos - speaks great English and does so much more than just our accounts but not sure how to pass on details on here without the moderators getting funny about it.




Regular contributors to the forum are welcome to pass on personal recommendations. 

We are quite strict as we often get people who join the forum when they see a question similar to this, they join just to push their business which is against our rules, Please feel free to give you accountants details here,

Maiden


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

but of course this is an old post and asking about Athens..


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> but of course this is an old post and asking about Athens..


probably wouldn't be much help then!!


----------

